
The Pentagon is set to make a big push toward open source software next year - jrepinc
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/14/16649042/pentagon-department-of-defense-open-source-software
======
saas_co_de
"many of the attacks on the proposal appear to be paid efforts by Oracle to
discredit open source"

Shocking

